# What is the meanest, most vicious SA/CA Cichlid available?



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Im looking to start a species only SA/CA tank with an extremely aggressive fish. So far Im leaning towards the Red Devil or False Green Terror. Is there anything that is similar size (will be going in a 75 Gal) that you can think of? Thanks!


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Well this subject has been forumed about a lot! You can search and find tons of info on this one. Most of the large, truly mean fish are going to be pretty cramped in a 75 gallon tank.

If you really want a big bruiser of a cichlid you should have at least a 6 foot wide tank.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

istlanum would probably be ok in your tank


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

I understand the attraction to large fish, but why would you necessarily want the most aggressive meanest fish?

Just curious.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm with Connor.

I understand if the fish you're interested in are aggressive or territorial and you have to take that into account when planning a community system (I refuse to call a fish "mean" just because it's acting the way it is designed to act in order to survive in nature). But to go looking for "extremely aggressive" fish? Pardon me if I'm making assumptions, but it sounds like you want to set up a system for fish to purposely injure/kill one another for your own amusement?


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

No community. Just one fish. A pair max. The only thing they will be killing for my own amusement is the feeder fish it would eat...not sure if thats any more sadistic than anyone else...? If so I guess Im just a sick, sick man...

I like aggressive animals...all kinds. Thus my attraction to an aggressive fish. Im not the Michael Vick of the fish world, dont worry.


----------



## ThefishSupplier (Aug 19, 2005)

I'd go with a female red terror. They get around a foot long and the minimum is a 75 gallon tank, but if you want to try an aggressive community, try to get a tank over 200 gallons to try that.


----------



## George Walker (Nov 10, 2008)

If you are looking for an agressive mean fish so to speak, it is the Red Devil. I had one that out grew my tank, and had to return it to the LFS. Every time I would make water changes it would draw blood on my hand to the point of finally putting a glove on. It would also jump and continually bang the aquarium hood.


----------



## Stein Hart (Sep 1, 2008)

I would have to agree w/ G.Walker and say that the red devil is very aggressive. My father has said that Jewel cichlid are those that kill for nothing more than fun. They also are small however they are not SA/CA. Best of luck.


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

Midas are pretty nasty, but not the most. they get a good size too


----------



## noobdood (Jul 19, 2008)

black nasty?


----------



## Xilo (Dec 8, 2008)

Get a pure Trimac,..not a bs hybrid or flowerhorn,..i have one
from TUIC thats a mean sob. All of the fish i know keep have 
territorial attitudes,..Xiloaensis, Lyonsi, Esondido,..but the most
aggressive cichlid i have owned is a Trimac,..

if you have a very large tank,..noobdood's right about that tetracanthus,..


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

do NOT feed feeder fish, feeders are a terrible thing to feed any fish, they carry a ton of parasites which can infect and kill your fish, it is more then a bad idea to feed feeder fish.

btw, Black Nasty is haitiensis, not tetracanthus, cubans are tetracanthus, which would be better then the black nasty, haiti's get 15", to large for a 75, but the tetracanthus only usually get 10ish inches give or take a bit.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have heard that Neets are pretty nasty!


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a nasty flowerhorn if you want to buy him from me? I prefer a more peaceful tank now days...I like to avoid the aggression


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

Feeders are fun to feed, but you do have to tke precautions. most central american fish eat soft-rayed fish in the wild and fish like goldfish could actually hurt them. I like to ocasionally feed my fish rosy reds. To kill any diseases or parasites you can take a bowl of water and fill it with alot of aquarium salt. Put enough in so the feeders float when you put them in. Leave them in for a little bit, mybe 20 or 30 seconds, and then scoop them out and feed them to your fish. They don't have as much life as they did pre-salt water, but it's better than risking the health of your fish. you should also do a good inspection of all the feeders in the tank before you buy them. if you see even one with a noticeable problem, I wouldn't buy any.


----------



## star rider (Mar 20, 2006)

is this floating in salt water method effective in ridding internal parasites?


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

idealy you should grow your own. get a ten gallon and some cheap feeder guppies and let them breed. keep water quality good and before you know it cheep healthy feeders.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

I always fed my larger fish convict juvies with no problems and even helps those that can't get rid of them. If you ask around you can probably find a few people in your area more than willing to offload their surplus cheap.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

One nobody has mentioned is the grammode. Many people call it the "mini dovii". Stays small enough to live in a 75 for live and can be mean as he**.


----------



## scatz (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a pair of vieja/paratheraps zonatus (seperated at the mo), i haven't found any cichlid that is more aggressive than these 2, the **** things even try to attack me through the glass when i go to feed them


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

Green terrors, Red devils, a species tank in a 75g. When do the tickets for the fight go on sale. If you really want a killer put in a couple of Hemichromis fasciatus.....species tank? 75g, I'd stick with smaller SA's. But I do wish I could be there to watch.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

My male midas might be the most aggressive fish I have ever owned. It acts like an oscar but instead of focusing on food, it focus's on how kill anything it can get it's mouth on, including me  
But beyond that, it is the most interesting fish I have, even the algae scraper provides a good 5 minutes of fun a day. Its even pretty good to get a fish shaped toy and play tug of war. But a glove is must when they reach full size, I use to have to joust him using driftwood with my left hand while messing around in the tank with my right hand.


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all of the added replies! Sad to say but the deal I was working on for the 75Gal fell through. Ill prolly hold off until around spring/summer then start looking again, so all of the ideas you guys threw out there wont go to waste.


----------

